# Hello from Sammamish, WA



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Eric.*














.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from eastern Washington. I recommend that you check out a local archery shop or range. Just from a quick Google search I found a few. Show up and mingle and network and ask questions. It will help you narrow down your bow search. Get your draw length measured and find out what Draw Weight you're comfortable at. Don't go by bow brand, test shoot as many brands as you can get your hands on.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

rittem1 said:


> New to this forum and to archery. My goal is to be ready for archery season next September so I am on here to learn as much as I can. I have hunted MF for a few years and would like to try my hand at bowhunting. I like the idea of being able to practice in my backyard, hard to do with a rifle. Neighbors generally don't like the report of a 30.06. Still trying to figure out which make/model of bow I want to purchase but I plan on shooting all or most of them to figure it out.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Eric


Hello, and welcome to Washington.

We have a VERY Active organization here, Washington State Archery Association (WSAA).

Our website is http://www.washingtonarchery.org/ and our Facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/groups/washingtonarchery/

Between those two sites, you'll find LOTS of information about archery and bowhunting in Washington.

As to places to get archery equipment and practice in your area, here are some places to check out:

CEDAR RIVER BOWMEN
Enumclaw-Franklin Road Black Diamond
Mike Garrett (360) 886-0809
[email protected]
www.CedarRiverBowmen.net

GRANITE FALLS SPORTSMEN 
20319 Gun Club Road GRANITE FALLS
Darren Wognild (425) 308-0003
[email protected]
www.gfsclub.com

NEXT STEP ARCHERY
22313 70th Ave W Ste D Mountlake Terrace
Darrin Barry (425) 977-2770
[email protected]
www.NextStepArchery.com

NOCK POINT
22313 70th Ave West, Suite U5A Mountlake Terrace
Jody Hickey (425) 672-8080
[email protected]
www.thenockpoint.com

ROCK CREEK ARCHERY
930 Battersby Ave #105 Enumclaw
Denton Brunk (360) 284-2314
[email protected]
Facebook rockcreekarchery

WILDLIFE COMMITTEE OF WASHINGTON
1031 228th St SW Bothell
Pat Webster (206) 783-9994
[email protected]
www.wcwinc.org


And as to your comment about "being able to practice in my backyard", please check your local ordinances first.

If there isn't a regulation against it, be SURE of your safe shooting direction and adequate backstop. Nothing gets restrictive ordinances passed faster than finding an arrow in the wrong place!

Again, welcome, and hope to see you at our Clubs, Shops, and Events!


----------



## rittem1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcomes and sage advice. I have a lot to learn and a lot of bows to shoot in a short amount of time so I appreciate it.

Eric


----------

